# Problem with Olevia 42" HD LCD



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I own an older Olevia 42" HD LCD tv.Lately I've been having an odd problem with it.If I walk by it,the sounds mutes and I cannot get any it back unless I turn the tv OFF & ON.Anyone ever have the same problem ?

Thanks


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Oofda.

Is home built on ancient burial ground ??


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I own an older Olevia 42" HD LCD tv.Lately I've been having an odd problem with it.If I walk by it,the sounds mutes and I cannot get any it back unless I turn the tv OFF & ON.Anyone ever have the same problem ?
> 
> Thanks


Is that hooked up to the 22-100?

Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I own an older Olevia 42" HD LCD tv.Lately I've been having an odd problem with it.If I walk by it,the sounds mutes and I cannot get any it back unless I turn the tv OFF & ON.Anyone ever have the same problem ?
> 
> Thanks


Do you have the same problem from any other source connected to your tv like a Bluray player or dvd player?


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a HR21-200.Just the TV,I have no other devices & no ancient burial ground.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I have a HR21-200.Just the TV,I have no other devices & no ancient burial ground.


Live near Gravity Hill? (Gravity Hill actually exists, kinda eerie place where you pull up to a stop sign and appear to be going backwards.)

Rich


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry (a little) for the levity, but we've all encountered odd malfunctions, and humor is sometimes all we have for dealing with the weirdness.


----------

